# Re: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think*

Thanks Bill. Those are very useful numbers to me. My 914 should be 
getting a similar number. 

I'll definitely save this email for my Trailer Discovery Experience, set 
for next year. 

Cheers,
Peter



> Bill Dube wrote:
> > The Wabbit gets a bit under 300 W-hrs per mile. Towing the generator
> > trailer would cause than number to go to over 400.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think*

I just went to web archive and dug up the old white paper on the Long
Ranger. It held a 20kw generator, and the shell was aeronamically designed
so that fuel efficiency would be around only 10% lower when pulling the
trailer. Total trailer weight was in the 300-lb range.

Bill

Original Message:
-----------------
From: Peter C. Thompson [email protected]
Date: Wed, 24 Mar 2010 11:33:13 -0700
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think


Hi Bill,

What sort of w-hr/mile were you experiencing with and without the =

trailer? Stating total amounts doesn't help me much.

However, I do agree that a 10-15kw generator will probably be required =

to support the long-distance drive.

Since I live in California, I would end up buying a generator that is =

legal to run in LA (i.e. not too smoggy). I would then add the necessary =

equipment to do remote start/shutoff, etc. Additional muffling might be =

required to keep the noise level down, but that would depend on the type =

of ICE in the generator.

Also, the trailer design would need to be carefully considered - =

something big and barn-door-like would not be appropriate. Something =

more like the Slip Stream Transports might be the thing (although they =

are somewhat ugly - my personal opinion).
http://www.modernconceptstrailers.com/cargo-trailers.html
or some of the other trailers from here:
http://www.motorcycletrailerstore.com/

Cheers,
Peter




> Bill Dube wrote:
> > Towing a 7kW genset on a small trailer made my Wabbit draw about 50% =
> 
> > more amps for the same speed.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think*

Hi EVerybody;

Those military Diesel genny units are beauties! I worked on those 
beasties in the Army in Taiwan and Viet Nam. Not something yur gunna tow 
behind your EV, unless it's Hybrid Lokie! On the RR whats a few hundred tons 
among friends! These would be good investments for EV Rallies; power of DC, 
Racing in outlandish places, where ya can't just plug in, like the great 
power setup at PIR! Hmmm? A 28oo lb unit on a trailer behind my poor old 
jetta?Would HAVE to stay in 2nd gear? Start NOW , maybe get to SF for the 
races in July?BUT IF ya had a BIG rectumfire and ran the motor off THAT 
output, you could drag(pull) on forever?Hell! Trains do I THINK I'd hafta 
upgrade the wimpy Jetta brakes, though?

Seeya

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jeff Shanab" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 1:06 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think


>I looked at that generator and I would agree. (2850lb) A military grade
> 480 and diesel generator is big and heavy. [ That proves my point of the
> weight on the wheels  ? ]
> But if we could use a lighter motor, like the 124 lb honda insight motor
> and make a lightweight non-brick shaped. I think we can do better.
> How big was that 7kw? and trailer. 50% more is surprising.
>
>> Towing a 7kW genset on a small trailer made my Wabbit draw about 50%
>> more amps for the same speed.
>>
>> You need at least a 15kW genset and these are neither lightweight nor
>> inexpensive.
>>
>> You can buy a surplus 400 Hz 10kW to 30kW military genset on a trailer
>> on Ebay for not too much money. You can "Buy it Now" this 30 kW 400 Hz
>> diesel generator for $3250 :
>> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110510361584
>>
>> It will consume 8kW to 10kW just to pull it on the highway, maybe even
>> more.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think*

My Aspire Ev weighing about 2,650 only draws 150to 200 amps cruising the freeway at 55mps or so. I bet a 250cc honda scooter motor and generator combo could put enough amps out to get me down the road. Not to accelerate or take hills as the pack would do that. You cold run it on alcohol & be very clean. Lawrence Rhodes....

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think*

Lawrence,

Interesting ideas.
I went to the EV Album to look up your pack voltage, the
current alone does not say anything about power.
144V x 150 to 200A is a relatively large 21 to 29kW
but it is *extremely* efficient if you are really doing
55 miles per second ;-)
Even if mps stands for meter per second, you are doing
200 km/h, about 125mph...
At 55 miles/hour you cover 55 miles in one hour, dividing
the power by that number we get an energy consumption
number between 0.4 to 0.5kWh/mi, not very good for a
rather streamlined and light sedan.
I would guesstimate a 250cc motor at no more than 20hp
which is 15kW at best, without further losses. 
You may be able to double your range, but at your
consumption figure you cannot continue driving with
such a genset.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Thursday, March 25, 2010 2:42 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Generator trailers, not as good as you might think

My Aspire Ev weighing about 2,650 only draws 150to 200 amps cruising the
freeway at 55mps or so. I bet a 250cc honda scooter motor and generator
combo could put enough amps out to get me down the road. Not to
accelerate or take hills as the pack would do that. You cold run it on
alcohol & be very clean. Lawrence Rhodes....

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

